# Water distribution



## RhysT (Oct 12, 2020)

I recently undid the dreaded hex bolt and took off the shower screen etc to give everything a clean. Since I did that the water doesn't appear to be coming through evenly. I'm getting large streams of water in certain places. I've been using the same coffee that I'd had dialled in well and now my shots are nasty and coming out way too fast. Any ideas what I've done?


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

Sometimes it can be a matter of just spinning the screen a bit to change direction. May seem simple/odd, but I've noticed that to help. What has really made the most difference for me over the years on any machine is being sure not to overtighten the screw as that can deflect the screen and cause uneven flow. When I reinstall mine I tighten the screw just enough to bottom out then give it maybe 1/12 of a turn so it stays in place. I make sure it can still move it a bit by hand and all is good.


----------

